# composers and their favorites



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm particularly interested in the opinion of composers regarding twentieth century music.
Here's one example. Ives's Decoration Day from the Holidays symphony was a favorite of Stravinsky: “Decoration Day’ is a masterpiece, with an ending that is the loneliest and one of the most touching I know of.”


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Glazunov absolutely loved Wagner's Siegfried, pretty much everything Borodin wrote, and many Liszt and Brahms pieces. He also loved Corelli and Palestrina. A very eclectic taste.


----------

